# First Taste of Mead



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

After six months of waiting, the local liquor store finally received some mead. I bought a couple of bottles. It had a very unusual and very pleasant taste.

I had heard some very unfavorable reports about mead through the years. So I had planned to make a small test batch for myself as it was almost impossible to purchase any.

Well, I'm going to be getting some 5 gal containers and try brewing my own.

Regards
Dennis
Now thinking a big splash is better than tip toeing around the edge :>)


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

What brand? Most commercial offerings are crap compared to what you can make at home.

Glad to have another mead convert. It's great stuff!


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Yes indeed, do tell what you bought!


----------

